
The Impossible Burger Runs into the FDA - jhatax
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/fda-gets-salty-with-darling-start-up-behind-impossible-burger-that-bleeds/
======
jhatax
As a vegetarian, I hope this is a roadblock that the team can overcome. Umami
Burger outlets in the Bay Area (likely everywhere) now feature the Impossible
Burger patty as an option, and I found the new option delicious. Tastes
differ, of course, but i am thinking of the overall economics here: if more
burger restaurants (and chains like Red Robin) offer this option, economies of
scale can lead to a drop in the retail price, making these affordable for a
larger swath of the population.

